# How do you pack your filters around?



## EOBeav (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm not a big filter guy, but I do have some MCP's and ND filters in various strengths and sizes that I pack around. Probably 8 in all. Their individual cases/holders take up quite a bit of room in my Lowepro 400 AW. Is there an alternate way to pack these around where they won't get scratched, and are easily accessible, while reducing the amount of space they take up? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 15, 2013)

I use a pouch by Lenscoat. Check this-

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/830469-REG/LensCoat_LCFP8BK_FilterPouch_8_Black.html


----------



## JoeDavid (Feb 15, 2013)

I also picked up a product through B&H:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/735394-REG/Tiffen_4BLTPCHLGK_Belt_Filter_Pouch_Large.html

It only holds 4 per pouch but I like the padding between the filters...


----------



## wayno (Feb 15, 2013)

I Velcro strap my Cokin Z bag onto the side of my Crumpler camera (messenger / sling style) when I need them. Adds little bulk and works very effectively. I only strap them on when I'm likely to use them.


----------



## wayno (Feb 15, 2013)

( and I squeeze two CIRPOLs into it too )


----------



## VanWeddings (Feb 15, 2013)

cheap front and end metal caps from ebay. you can screw all the same sized filters together and add caps at the end like a roll of quarters. probably the most compact solution


----------



## crasher8 (Feb 16, 2013)

I keep them in the original B+W cases and then all together in a pouch such as a a drawstring ala L Lens bag.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 18, 2013)

A lens case, with plastic dividers so they dont scratch each other


----------



## brad-man (Feb 18, 2013)

I also keep them in their original B+W cases and then put them in Adorama Slinger cases where I have cut out the dividers. One Slinger will hold four 82mm (or smaller) filters in their OEM cases...


http://www.adorama.com/GBSFPP.html?utm_source=ET&utm_medium=TransactionalEmail&utm_campaign=1point0product


----------



## Hillsilly (Feb 18, 2013)

I use a Loewpro filter pouch. Its similar to the Lenscoat one mentioned above. They don't save much room, but I find it more convenient to have them all stored together.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 19, 2013)

i got the small version of this for my 52mm filters
thinking about getting this larger one for my 82mm ones
they are really nicely padded and good quality

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tiffen-Large-4-Filter-Storage-Pouch-For-62mm-82mm-Filter-Size-Black-Cordura-/230919423884?pt=US_Camera_Cases_Bags&hash=item35c3dec78c


----------



## Tom Surak (Feb 19, 2013)

I use the Clik Elite Square Filter Valet. It holds my 4X6 Lee Neutral Grads and several other filters I have. It's very well made and will provide great protection. I'm glad I bought this one and would buy another. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/773361-REG/Clik_Elite_CE725RE_Square_Filter_Valet_Red.html


----------



## pwp (Feb 19, 2013)

VanWeddings said:


> cheap front and end metal caps from ebay. you can screw all the same sized filters together and add caps at the end like a roll of quarters. probably the most compact solution


This is a cool idea as a space saver! I did a search for filter stack caps on eBay
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/77mm-Metal-Screw-in-Stack-Cap-Protect-store-Filter-case-Black-U-S-A-Shipping-New-/300751755515?pt=US_Camera_Cases_Bags&hash=item46063398fb

OMG I wish I had these things back in the film days when you HAD to carry a stack of CC filters. I used to just screw them all together and keep them in a soft pouch. But these stack caps are clearly THE solution if it's important for you to save space. These days it's just the clear protective filters on all lenses and a 77mm & 83mm CPL in their original cases tucked neatly into a side pocket.

-PW


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 19, 2013)

I use Lowepro S&F Filter Pouch 100 which I hook up to my belt or Lowe Pro Deluxe Technical Belt or to my camera bag's strap:


----------

